# Do you consider people born from 1997-1999 Gen Y or Gen Z?



## SharksFan99

Millenium_01 said:


> I would say that the 1997 and 1998 borns are right the the end of the cusp, leaning Z.
> 1999 borns are early Z.
> (IMO).


Why? Just curious.


----------



## Millenium_01

SharksFan99 said:


> Why? Just curious.


Well, idk. Maybe they would still be on the cusp, but leaning Z (since they were born during the Millennium Era).

But to be fair, 2001 borns have to put up with more crap. Everyone slaps the 'Core Gen Z' label on them because they were born in the new millennium. I'm sure it was a cool moment to be alive and understand such a rare event, but seriously....the change between 2000 up to mid-2001 was NOTHING. 9/11 was a major change, but the Class of 2019 was already born by then...


----------



## Jaune

I think Y/Z cusp is most accurate. Personally I've grown up with more Gen Z things than Y, but I do share a good deal of nostalgia with people who are definitely Gen Y.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith

generation z


----------



## SharksFan99

Millenium_01 said:


> Well, idk. Maybe they would still be on the cusp, but leaning Z (since they were born during the Millennium Era).


So basically, you consider people born in 1999 to be Gen Z for no reason at all. Wow.


----------



## Rainbowz

SharksFan99 said:


> So basically, you consider people born in 1999 to be Gen Z for no reason at all. Wow.


----------



## Millenium_01

SharksFan99 said:


> So basically, you consider people born in 1999 to be Gen Z for no reason at all. Wow.


No, it's not because of "no reason". 
1999 borns aren't able to vote for president until 2020 like 2000-2002 borns. 
And in terms of high school experience, the Class of 2017 seemed more like the Class of 2018 by characteristics. The Class of 2016 seemed to act a lot more like adults as seniors and even look a lot more mature. 
But thay's just my experience.


----------



## THY9899

Millenium_01 said:


> SharksFan99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, you consider people born in 1999 to be Gen Z for no reason at all. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not because of "no reason".
> 1999 borns aren't able to vote for president until 2020 like 2000-2002 borns.
> And in terms of high school experience, the Class of 2017 seemed more like the Class of 2018 by characteristics. The Class of 2016 seemed to act a lot more like adults as seniors and even look a lot more mature.
> But thay's just my experience.
Click to expand...

Your core age group will be someone who's 2 years elder/younger so it will be anyone born in 1999~2003(Class of 2017~Class of 2021).You definitely feel that Class of 2016 is more mature than Class of 2017 since they are 3 years elder which is already out of your core age group


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

If I were to break down the cusp range using grad classes (I know no reliable source is ever or should ever use them, but if you're just looking at those that started kindergarten and graduated high school with that class, it can give an accurate picture), it would go like this;

*Class of 2011 (92-93)* = 100% Y

*Class of 2012 (93-94)* = 86% Y, 14% Z
_First to start elementary school post-Columbine, when schools started strongly implementing lock down drills and when parents became way more protective. Spent the majority of their elementary schooling post-9/11, and were still in elementary school for the Web 2.0 era, after the Razr came out and when broadband outsold dial up. Still in high school after smartphone (iPhone 4) sales hit 50% in summer 2011. _

*Class of 2013 (94-95)* = 71% Y, 29% Z
_First to start elementary school post-Y2K, started high school post-Obama, spent half of their high schooling after smartphone (iPhone 4) sales hit 50%._

*Class of 2014 (95-96)* = 57% Y, 43% Z
_First to be born after the release of Windows 95. Were still in elementary school when the 7th Gaming Generation came in full swing in November 2006._

*Class of 2015 (96-97)* = 43% Y, 57% Z
_First to start elementary school post-9/11. Spent the majority of their elementary schooling post-Web 2.0, and were still in elementary school during the recession.Started high school after smartphone (iPhone 4) adoption rates hit 50%. _

*Class of 2016 (97-98)* = 29% Y, 71% Z
_First to still be in elementary school post-Obama, and to experience middle schooling after smartphone (iPhone 4) adoption rates hit 50%._

*Class of 2017 (98-99)* = 14% Y, 86% Z
_First to have spent the majority of their elementary schooling during the 7th Gaming Generation after it came in full swing, and the first to have graduated high school post-Trump._

*Class of 2018 (99-00)* = 100% Z
_First to have started elementary school post-Web 2.0, spent the majority of their elementary schooling post-recession, and are still in high school now during Parkland and the Walk Out protests following that event, which is the first event in which Gen Z is making an impact on the world._


----------



## Preciselyd

SlyCooper97 said:


> If I were to break down the cusp range using grad classes (I know no reliable source is ever or should ever use them, but if you're just looking at those that started kindergarten and graduated high school with that class, it can give an accurate picture), it would go like this;
> 
> *Class of 2011 (92-93)* = 100% Y
> 
> *Class of 2012 (93-94)* = 86% Y, 14% Z
> _First to start elementary school post-Columbine, when schools started strongly implementing lock down drills and when parents became way more protective. Spent the majority of their elementary schooling post-9/11, and were still in elementary school for the Web 2.0 era, after the Razr came out and when broadband outsold dial up. Still in high school after smartphone (iPhone 4) sales hit 50% in summer 2011. _
> 
> *Class of 2013 (94-95)* = 71% Y, 29% Z
> _First to start elementary school post-Y2K, were still in high school after Obama got reelected, and most of them weren't able to vote for him._
> 
> *Class of 2014 (95-96)* = 57% Y, 43% Z
> _First to be born after the release of Windows 95. Were still in elementary school when the 7th Gaming Generation came in full swing in November 2006._
> 
> *Class of 2015 (96-97)* = 43% Y, 57% Z
> _First to start elementary school post-9/11. Spent the majority of their elementary schooling post-Web 2.0, and were still in elementary school during the recession.Started high school after smartphone (iPhone 4) adoption rates hit 50%. _
> 
> *Class of 2016 (97-98)* = 29% Y, 71% Z
> _First to still be in elementary school post-Obama, and to experience middle schooling after smartphone (iPhone 4) adoption rates hit 50%._
> 
> *Class of 2017 (98-99)* = 14% Y, 86% Z
> _First to have spent the majority of their elementary schooling during the 7th Gaming Generation after it came in full swing, and the first to have graduated high school post-Trump._
> 
> *Class of 2018 (99-00)* = 100% Z
> _First to have started elementary school post-Web 2.0, spent the majority of their elementary schooling post-recession, and are still in high school now during Parkland and the Walk Out protests following that event, which is the first event in which Gen Z is making an impact on the world._


At @SlyCooper97 the educational system in United States of America is different to the United Kingdom and other countries. 

In the UK, people start:

- Nursery School (also known as Kindergarten, Pre-School, Pre-Primary school, Playschool, and Pre-Kindergarten) at the age of 6 weeks old to 5 years old.

- Primary School (also known a Infant School) at age 5 to age 7 (can join 4 and 1/2 years old).

- Junior School at age 8 to age 11 (can join at 7 and 1/2 years old).

- Secondary School (also known as High School) at age 12 -16 (can join at 11 and 1/2 years old).

- College or Sixth form at age 17+ (can join at 16 and 1/2 years old).

- University at age 18 + (can join at 17 and 1/2 years old).


Someone born in the following Years in the UK are likely to experience this:

1980 (Year born - Can start Nursery School at age of 6 weeks, 1, 2, 3, 4)
1985 (Primary School/ Infant begins)
1988 (Junior School begins)
1992 (Secondary School/ High School begins)

1990 (Year born - Can start Nursery School at the age of 6 weeks, 1, 2, 3, 4)
1995 (Primary School/ Infant begins)
1998 (Junior School begins)
2002 (Secondary School/ High School begins)

2000 (Year born - Can start Nursery School at the age of 6 weeks, 1, 2, 3, 4)
2005 (Primary School/ Infant begins)
2008 (Junior School begins)
2012 (Secondary School/ High School begins)

This is what occurred with me:
1987 (Year born)
1989 (Nursery School at 1 and half)
1992 (Primary School at 4 and half)
1995 (Junior School at 7 and half)
1999 (Secondary School at 11 and half)
2004 (College School at 16 and half)
2006 (University School at 18 and half)


----------



## piece in quite

The release date of Dr Dre's 2001 album is the official end of gen y and gen y/x cusp imo don't know why


----------



## Rainbowz

Millenium_01 said:


> No, it's not because of "no reason".
> 1999 borns aren't able to vote for president until 2020 like 2000-2002 borns.
> And in terms of high school experience, the Class of 2017 seemed more like the Class of 2018 by characteristics. The Class of 2016 seemed to act a lot more like adults as seniors and even look a lot more mature.
> But thay's just my experience.


But how is the C/O 2017 more like the C/O 2018 than the C/O 2016 despite the same age difference? Your post doesn't make any sense. So the fact that the C/O 2016 looks more mature means they are the last Y/Z Cusps? Since when was how mature someone looked the deciding factor to what generation they belong to? :laughing:

Not to sound or be an asshole or anything, but I sometimes wonder if you even know how generations work.


----------



## Millenium_01

Rainbowz said:


> But how is the C/O 2017 more like the C/O 2018 than the C/O 2016 despite the same age difference? Your post doesn't make any sense. So the fact that the C/O 2016 looks more mature means they are the last Y/Z Cusps? Since when was how mature someone looked the deciding factor to what generation they belong to? :laughing:
> 
> Not to sound or be an asshole or anything, but I sometimes wonder if you even know how generations work.


I was just stating my experiences. 

And if you actually read my entire comment, I said 1999 borns won't be able to vote until 2020. 

The "cutoff" years for anything generation related are subjective. 
No one really knows "how generations work" since no one can evwr agree on anything.


----------



## Millenium_01

secluded form said:


> The release date of Dr Dre's 2001 album is the official end of gen y and gen y/x cusp imo don't know why


???? 
So are 2001 borns, according to your rule, Gen Y?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> ????
> So are 2001 borns, according to your rule, Gen Y?


Dre's "2001" album came out in 1999. Very misleading name, though, I agree.


----------



## Millenium_01

SlyCooper97 said:


> Dre's "2001" album came out in 1999. Very misleading name, though, I agree.


Agree with what?
...


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> Agree with what?
> ...


In your reply to secludedform's comment, you seemed to have thought he meant 2001 as the year was the end of Gen Y, what he meant was the release of Dre's "2001" album in 1999 was the end of Gen Y. 
The album is misleading since it was released two years before the year it's named after.


----------



## Millenium_01

SlyCooper97 said:


> In your reply to secludedform's comment, you seemed to have thought he meant 2001 as the year was the end of Gen Y, what he meant was the release of Dre's "2001" album in 1999 was the end of Gen Y.
> The album is misleading since it was released two years before the year it's named after.


Ohhhh, okay, sorry I was confused (obviously, hehe).

So....you see 1999 as the last Y year?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> Ohhhh, okay, sorry I was confused (obviously, hehe).
> 
> So....you see 1999 as the last Y year?


I see them as the last cusps, or hybrids, between Y and Z. 
As stated in post #29, I see those born in 1994-1999 (give Late 1993 take Late 1999), or Class of 2012-2017, as Y/Z cuspers.

The difference in childhood and teenage years between those born in 1993 and those born in 2000 is out of the park.

Those born in 1993 started elementary school in a pre-Columbine world.
Those born in 2000 are still in high school after Parkland and during the Walk Outs.

Those born in 1993 spent most of their elementary schooling pre-9/11.
Those born in 2000 spent most of their elementary schooling post-recession.

Those born in 1993 finished elementary school before the Web 2.0 era.
Those born in 2000 started elementary school after the Web 2.0 era.

Those born in 1993 graduated high school before smartphone (iPhone 4) adoption rates hit 50%.
Those born in 2000 spent most of their K-12 years after smartphone adoption rates hit 50%.


----------



## Millenium_01

SlyCooper97 said:


> I see them as the last cusps, or hybrids, between Y and Z.
> As stated in post #29, I see those born in 1994-1999 (give Late 1993 take Late 1999), or Class of 2012-2017, as Y/Z cuspers.
> 
> The difference in childhood and teenage years between those born in 1993 and those born in 2000 is out of the park.
> 
> Those born in 1993 started elementary school in a pre-Columbine world.
> Those born in 2000 are still in high school after Parkland and during the Walk Outs.
> 
> Those born in 1993 spent most of their elementary schooling pre-9/11.
> Those born in 2000 spent most of their elementary schooling post-recession.
> 
> Those born in 1993 finished elementary school before the Web 2.0 era.
> Those born in 2000 started elementary school after the Web 2.0 era.
> 
> Those born in 1993 graduated high school before smartphone (iPhone 4) adoption rates hit 50%.
> Those born in 2000 spent most of their K-12 years after smartphone adoption rates hit 50%.


Oh, I see. 
So is 2000 early Z then?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> Oh, I see.
> So is 2000 early Z then?


Yes. They started compulsory school post-Web 2.0, spent most of their elementary schooling during the recession, and spent most of their K-12 years when most people had smartphones. That's 3 strikes you're out.


----------



## Millenium_01

SlyCooper97 said:


> Yes. They started compulsory school post-Web 2.0, spent most of their elementary schooling during the recession, and spent most of their K-12 years when most people had smartphones. That's 3 strikes you're out.


So... (and I'm understanding what you'ryou're getting at)..
When does the core of Gen Z begin? Since it ends around 2009...


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> So... (and I'm understanding what you'ryou're getting at)..
> When does the core of Gen Z begin? Since it ends around 2009...


Those born in the 00s decade are Z, out of the cusp.
Early 00s babies are Early Z, Mid 00s babies are Core Z, Late 00s babies are Late Z.


----------



## Millenium_01

SlyCooper97 said:


> Those born in the 00s decade are Z, out of the cusp.
> Early 00s babies are Early Z, Mid 00s babies are Core Z, Late 00s babies are Late Z.


Fair enough


----------



## 481450

SlyCooper97 said:


> Those born in the 00s decade are Z, out of the cusp.
> Early 00s babies are Early Z, Mid 00s babies are Core Z, Late 00s babies are Late Z.


2003 is the transitional year between the early and mid 00's.
2006 is the transitional year between the mid and late 00's.

Is 2003 early or core Z?
Is 2006 core or late Z?

And I'm also interested in what you consider the Gen Z/Alpha Cusp.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

MetalNintimbo said:


> 2003 is the transitional year between the early and mid 00's.
> 2006 is the transitional year between the mid and late 00's.
> 
> Is 2003 early or core Z?
> Is 2006 core or late Z?
> 
> And I'm also interested in what you consider the Gen Z/Alpha Cusp.


2003-2006 is Core Z.

Z/Alpha cusp would be 2010-2015.


----------



## Rainbowz

SlyCooper97 said:


> Yes. They started compulsory school post-Web 2.0, spent most of their elementary schooling during the recession, and spent most of their K-12 years when most people had smartphones. That's 3 strikes you're out.


I think defining it by K-12 years is going to cause confusion because you have to take into consideration who got held back, skipped a grade, and some places have it set differently.


----------



## Rainbowz

SlyCooper97 said:


> 2003-2006 is Core Z.
> 
> Z/Alpha cusp would be 2010-2015.


But aren't people born in early 2003 still technically early 2000's babies? Wouldn't they count as Early Z?


----------



## 481450

Rainbowz said:


> But aren't people born in early 2003 still technically early 2000's babies? Wouldn't they count as Early Z?
> View attachment 783241


They won't be able to vote in the 2020 U.S. Election. In one of his older posts, he classified Early Gen Z as 1999-2002 since that would be their first election.


----------



## Rainbowz

MetalNintimbo said:


> They won't be able to vote in the 2020 U.S. Election. In one of his older posts, he classified Early Gen Z as 1999-2002 since that would be their first election.


Well, most November and all of December 2002 babies won't be old enough to vote either, so does that mean core Z starts in November 2002?


----------



## 481450

Rainbowz said:


> Well, most November and all of December 2002 babies won't be old enough to vote either, so does that mean core Z starts in November 2002?


He clearly isn't splitting them up by months. Splitting up by months is weird.


----------



## Rainbowz

MetalNintimbo said:


> He clearly isn't splitting them up by months. Splitting up by months is weird.


I agree lol, I was just making sure because technically December 2002 borns won't be able to vote.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Rainbowz said:


> I think defining it by K-12 years is going to cause confusion because you have to take into consideration who got held back, skipped a grade, and some places have it set differently.


Again, I'm just going by a rough estimate. Those that get held back or skipped a grade are in the minority, and most people in the US born October-December graduate with those born January-August of the next year, with September borns being 50/50. I'm going by a rough average consensus here, this isn't rocket science here.


----------



## Rainbowz

SlyCooper97 said:


> Again, I'm just going by a rough estimate. Those that get held back or skipped a grade are in the minority, and most people in the US born October-December graduate with those born January-August of the next year, with September borns being 50/50. I'm going by a rough average consensus here, this isn't rocket science here.


So would those who are in the minority just go by the class that they were originally supposed to be in?


----------



## LindsyClarke80s

Generation Z


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Rainbowz said:


> So would those who are in the minority just go by the class that they were originally supposed to be in?


Using graduation classes is a means of determining clues. Obviously, no source is going to use them, since birthyears are cleaner and easier to process, but when discussing the changes in American society in relation to technology, pop culture, and politics, using grad classes and looking at how the world was when they started kindergarten, when they graduated high school, or in between, can provide an accurate picture. Even those who got held back or skipped a grade are usually only going to be 1 year behind or in front of their original class men, so their environments wouldn't be much at all difference. 

Now, as stated before, the difference in upbringing between someone born in 1993 and someone born in 2000 is a generation apart.

When the Class of 2011 (92-93) started elementary school in 1998, Columbine hadn't happened yet, and less than 50% of American households had a computer at home. They were already more than halfway through with their elementary schooling by the time 9/11 happened, and they would've started middle school before the Razr came out and before broadband outsold dial up. They would've also started high school pre-recession, and graduated it before smartphone (iPhone 4) sales hit 50% in the summer of 2011.
These experiences make them purely Generation Y.

Compare that to the Class of 2018 (99-00). They were not even born yet on Columbine and were in diapers on 9/11. They started elementary school AFTER the Web 2.0 started, when the Razr was out and when broadband had already outsold dial up. They spent most of their elementary schooling post-recession, and most of their K-12 years in general after smartphone sales hit 50%. They also started high school after the Ukraine and ISIS crisis happened, and are graduating high school post-Trump and post-Parkland, many of them are taking part in the march against gun violence because gun violence and school shootings are natural to them.
These experiences make them purely Generation Z.

So it's obvious that from those born in between 1993 and 2000, Y traits faded out, and Z traits faded in.


----------



## Millenium_01

Rainbowz said:


> Well, most November and all of December 2002 babies won't be old enough to vote either, so does that mean core Z starts in November 2002?


Yes because (in MOST cases) they're in the same class as 2003 borns anyway


----------



## keepthefaith.faith

I agree with this:

*iGen / Gen Z: Born between 1995 and 2012*
As of 2017 most of these folks are still too young to have made an impact. However the older ones might be fighting our war in Afghanistan. The younger ones are hopefully still in school and planning on careers and jobs that will have strong demand and generate new opportunities.

I'm personally optimistic about the iGen'ers.



According to Jean Twenge PhD., author of "iGen, Why Today's Super-Connected Kids are Growing Up Less Rebellious, More Tolerant, Less Happy ....", iGens are different in these respects:

iGen'ers are:
Much more tolerant of others - different cultures, sexual orientations, races
More cautious, less risk taking
Less drinking and drug taking in high school
Less likely to go to church
More likely to think for themselves and not believe authority figures in church or government
Delaying having serious romantic relationships
Less teen pregnancy
Fewer run aways
Delaying driving, and fewer teen driving accidents
Less time spent in shopping malls
Less likely to go out to see a movie
More likely to use Instagram than Facebook


Whereas Millenials were raised to think they were special and that they could become anything they dreamed of, and then after graduating they found that Boomers had let millions of jobs slip out of the country, iGen'ers have seen this, and are far more cautious and less optimistic and maybe less naive.

On the potentially negative side, iGens are known for:
Less "in person" and "face to face" contact with others due to more time connecting via smart phones
Heavy use of gaming
Less reading of books, and newspapers
Grew up more supervised, more protected than prior generations
Less experience with teen jobs and earning money in high school
May stay up till 2 AM using smart phone and social media
Possibly more depressed than prior generations
Feels more lonely, and not needed
Possibly a higher suicide rate


*Gen Y: "The Millennials" Born between 1980 and 1994*
The Millennials grew up and began their careers in a time when:

Almost every home (except 3rd world countries) had an internet connection and a computer
2008, the largest economic decline since the great depression
911 Terrorist attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon
The effect of 20+ years of offshoring of American jobs is finally felt
Enron - energy trading scams and corporate fraud on a national level
Global warming becoming obvious with unusually severe storms, hotter weather, colder weather, more droughts etc
President G. W. Bush, Rumsfeld and Dick Cheney deceived the entire nation about weapons of mass destruction of the nuclear and biological type and the subsequent invasion and occupation of Iraq
The explosive growth in online companies such as Google, Facebook, SalesForce.com, LinkedIn, EBay, PayPal
A revolution in the way we work, including widespread acceptance of flex-time, work from home, freelancing
The US is divided 50:50 with different and opposite fundamental beliefs and values
Way too many crazy people are shooting their fellow Americans with weapons of rapid destruction
Congress becoming dysfunctional
Housing prices growing beyond most young people's reach


Xennials
The cohort known as "Xennials" are composed of the oldest Millenials. This is a "crossover generation."

Born roughly between 1975 and 1985 plus or minus a few years.

The idea being that Xennials are more like the preceding Gen X than they are like Millenials.

According to Australian Sociologist, Dan Woodman, "The theory goes that the Xennials dated, and often formed ongoing relationships, pre-social media. They usually weren't on Tinder or Grindr, for their first go at dating at least. They called up their friends and the person they wanted to ask out on a landline phone, hoping that it wasn't their intended date's parent who picked up."



Gen X: Born between 1965 and 1979
According to WikiPedia, Gen X was originally called "Gen Bust" because their birth rate was vastly smaller than the preceding Baby Boomers.

Gen X'ers were the first generation to experience:

The highest level of education in the US to date
The 1976 Arab Oil Debacle and the first gas shortages in the US
The price of gold soaring to $1000/oz for the first time
The fall of the Berlin Wall and the splitting apart of the Soviet Union
MTV and the rise of Disco
China's momentary flirtation with personal freedom and the tragedy of Tiananmen Square
Fighting in the first Gulf War
NAFTA where President Bill Clinton paves the way to give away millions of American jobs


Baby Boomers: Born between 1946 and 1964
Baby Boomers are defined as being from the huge population increase that followed World War II, and the Great Depression.

They grew up in a time of prosperity and an absence of world wars. They were the Flower Children, taking LSD and protesting the war in Vietnam.

Unlike their parents who grew up during the Great Depression, Boomers became the great consumers. They became famous for spending every dollar they earned.

This was the first Western Generation to grow up with two cars in every garage and a chicken in every pot.

Baby Boomer spending and consumerism has fueled the world economies.

The Baby Boomers fought for environmental protection.

Baby Boomers were the first generation to experience:

A time of unparalleled national optimism and prosperity
The Cold War, fear of a nuclear attack from Russia, bomb shelters and hiding under a desk at school
The assassination of President John F. Kennedy
The assassination of Martin Luther King
The confidence building from putting a man on the moon
The incredible waste and destruction of the War in Vietnam
The Civil Rights Movement


Reference
- https://www.careerplanner.com/Career-Articles/Generations.cfm


----------



## Millenium_01

keepthefaith.faith said:


> I agree with this:
> 
> *iGen / Gen Z: Born between 1995 and 2012*
> As of 2017 most of these folks are still too young to have made an impact. However the older ones might be fighting our war in Afghanistan. The younger ones are hopefully still in school and planning on careers and jobs that will have strong demand and generate new opportunities.
> 
> I'm personally optimistic about the iGen'ers.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Jean Twenge PhD., author of "iGen, Why Today's Super-Connected Kids are Growing Up Less Rebellious, More Tolerant, Less Happy ....", iGens are different in these respects:
> 
> iGen'ers are:
> Much more tolerant of others - different cultures, sexual orientations, races
> More cautious, less risk taking
> Less drinking and drug taking in high school
> Less likely to go to church
> More likely to think for themselves and not believe authority figures in church or government
> Delaying having serious romantic relationships
> Less teen pregnancy
> Fewer run aways
> Delaying driving, and fewer teen driving accidents
> Less time spent in shopping malls
> Less likely to go out to see a movie
> More likely to use Instagram than Facebook
> 
> 
> Whereas Millenials were raised to think they were special and that they could become anything they dreamed of, and then after graduating they found that Boomers had let millions of jobs slip out of the country, iGen'ers have seen this, and are far more cautious and less optimistic and maybe less naive.
> 
> On the potentially negative side, iGens are known for:
> Less "in person" and "face to face" contact with others due to more time connecting via smart phones
> Heavy use of gaming
> Less reading of books, and newspapers
> Grew up more supervised, more protected than prior generations
> Less experience with teen jobs and earning money in high school
> May stay up till 2 AM using smart phone and social media
> Possibly more depressed than prior generations
> Feels more lonely, and not needed
> Possibly a higher suicide rate
> 
> 
> *Gen Y: "The Millennials" Born between 1980 and 1994*
> The Millennials grew up and began their careers in a time when:
> 
> Almost every home (except 3rd world countries) had an internet connection and a computer
> 2008, the largest economic decline since the great depression
> 911 Terrorist attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon
> The effect of 20+ years of offshoring of American jobs is finally felt
> Enron - energy trading scams and corporate fraud on a national level
> Global warming becoming obvious with unusually severe storms, hotter weather, colder weather, more droughts etc
> President G. W. Bush, Rumsfeld and Dick Cheney deceived the entire nation about weapons of mass destruction of the nuclear and biological type and the subsequent invasion and occupation of Iraq
> The explosive growth in online companies such as Google, Facebook, SalesForce.com, LinkedIn, EBay, PayPal
> A revolution in the way we work, including widespread acceptance of flex-time, work from home, freelancing
> The US is divided 50:50 with different and opposite fundamental beliefs and values
> Way too many crazy people are shooting their fellow Americans with weapons of rapid destruction
> Congress becoming dysfunctional
> Housing prices growing beyond most young people's reach
> 
> 
> Xennials
> The cohort known as "Xennials" are composed of the oldest Millenials. This is a "crossover generation."
> 
> Born roughly between 1975 and 1985 plus or minus a few years.
> 
> The idea being that Xennials are more like the preceding Gen X than they are like Millenials.
> 
> According to Australian Sociologist, Dan Woodman, "The theory goes that the Xennials dated, and often formed ongoing relationships, pre-social media. They usually weren't on Tinder or Grindr, for their first go at dating at least. They called up their friends and the person they wanted to ask out on a landline phone, hoping that it wasn't their intended date's parent who picked up."
> 
> 
> 
> Gen X: Born between 1965 and 1979
> According to WikiPedia, Gen X was originally called "Gen Bust" because their birth rate was vastly smaller than the preceding Baby Boomers.
> 
> Gen X'ers were the first generation to experience:
> 
> The highest level of education in the US to date
> The 1976 Arab Oil Debacle and the first gas shortages in the US
> The price of gold soaring to $1000/oz for the first time
> The fall of the Berlin Wall and the splitting apart of the Soviet Union
> MTV and the rise of Disco
> China's momentary flirtation with personal freedom and the tragedy of Tiananmen Square
> Fighting in the first Gulf War
> NAFTA where President Bill Clinton paves the way to give away millions of American jobs
> 
> 
> Baby Boomers: Born between 1946 and 1964
> Baby Boomers are defined as being from the huge population increase that followed World War II, and the Great Depression.
> 
> They grew up in a time of prosperity and an absence of world wars. They were the Flower Children, taking LSD and protesting the war in Vietnam.
> 
> Unlike their parents who grew up during the Great Depression, Boomers became the great consumers. They became famous for spending every dollar they earned.
> 
> This was the first Western Generation to grow up with two cars in every garage and a chicken in every pot.
> 
> Baby Boomer spending and consumerism has fueled the world economies.
> 
> The Baby Boomers fought for environmental protection.
> 
> Baby Boomers were the first generation to experience:
> 
> A time of unparalleled national optimism and prosperity
> The Cold War, fear of a nuclear attack from Russia, bomb shelters and hiding under a desk at school
> The assassination of President John F. Kennedy
> The assassination of Martin Luther King
> The confidence building from putting a man on the moon
> The incredible waste and destruction of the War in Vietnam
> The Civil Rights Movement
> 
> 
> Reference
> - https://www.careerplanner.com/Career-Articles/Generations.cfm


I agree with most of this except the Xennials. To me anyone born in the 80s after 1981 is strictly a Millennial. They may be early, but they are not cuspers (maybe 1982 but after is 100% Millennial). 1977 to 1981 seems more like the Xennial cohort. Just my opinion.

And for Gen Zers could you stop calling them iGen? It's sort of annoying. Technology is not the only thing that shapes a Generation. It's been around for ages yet people only seem to associate it with Gen Z. Go figure. 
There are other things like political and worldly events that have already shaped their generation. (Mass shootings, increase in terrorist attacks, Trump's presidency to name a few). You did already name some and I wish that would be more of the focus instead of just iPhones and technology.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> I agree with most of this except the Xennials. To me anyone born in the 80s after 1981 is strictly a Millennial. They may be early, but they are not cuspers (maybe 1982 but after is 100% Millennial). 1977 to 1981 seems more like the Xennial cohort. Just my opinion.
> 
> And for Gen Zers could you stop calling them iGen? It's sort of annoying. Technology is not the only thing that shapes a Generation. It's been around for ages yet people only seem to associate it with Gen Z. Go figure.
> There are other things like political and worldly events that have already shaped their generation. (Mass shootings, increase in terrorist attacks, Trump's presidency to name a few). You did already name some and I wish that would be more of the focus instead of just iPhones and technology.


I think 1983 could fit as the last Xennial, since they graduated before 9/11.
1984 is definitely a Millennial, though.


----------



## Millenium_01

SlyCooper97 said:


> I think 1983 could fit as the last Xennial, since they graduated before 9/11.
> 1984 is definitely a Millennial, though.


Sure, I guess so.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith

Millenium_01 said:


> I agree with most of this except the Xennials. To me anyone born in the 80s after 1981 is strictly a Millennial. They may be early, but they are not cuspers (maybe 1982 but after is 100% Millennial). 1977 to 1981 seems more like the Xennial cohort. Just my opinion.
> 
> And for Gen Zers could you stop calling them iGen? It's sort of annoying. Technology is not the only thing that shapes a Generation. It's been around for ages yet people only seem to associate it with Gen Z. Go figure.
> There are other things like political and worldly events that have already shaped their generation. (Mass shootings, increase in terrorist attacks, Trump's presidency to name a few). You did already name some and I wish that would be more of the focus instead of just iPhones and technology.


 @Millenium_01 you can raise awareness to the website (included the link) that iGen is annoying you. This website is not the only one to refer to Generation Z in that manner.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith

Generation Z, the best people who will know what Generation they fit and relate too are those born during that period i.e. 1983 and 1984 as I am seeing you discuss what the diving line should be.

As someone born in 1984 I relate both to the latter Generation X and the early Generation Y. Each Generation start, middle and end is completely different. The starts Years of each Generation will feel and be completely different to end Years of each Generation. The middle Years of the Generation may be able to relate with the early years of Generation or the latter years of the Generation. Those born early will experience different to those born in the mid and latter years of each Generation and vice versa due to the number of years they have lived, the lifestyle and events that occurred during the Generation. 

I am reading a lot of statements from those who have been grouped as Generation Z make references to remembering George W. Bush and that Generation Y should end more in latter Years of the 2000 decade. But the people grouped as Generation Z are either forgetting, missing or not taking on board that the cohort of Generation Y have experienced a number of Presidents run America. The UK have experienced many Prime Ministers run the UK. Around the world many people may have experienced one or numerous Presidents or Prime Ministers run their country.

Even more harder for people to feel they connect to another Decade because each Decade is different. The 50's and 60's is different, 60's and 70's different etc. But you will find that the 50's and 60's are often grouped together, 70's and 80's are often grouped together, 90s and 00s are often grouped together.


----------



## Millenium_01

keepthefaith.faith said:


> Generation Z, the best people who will know what Generation they fit and relate too are those born during that period i.e. 1983 and 1984 as I am seeing you discuss what the diving line should be.
> 
> As someone born in 1984 I relate both to the latter Generation X and the early Generation Y. Each Generation start, middle and end is completely different. The starts Years of each Generation will feel and be completely different to end Years of each Generation. The middle Years of the Generation may be able to relate with the early years of Generation or the latter years of the Generation. Those born early will experience different to those born in the mid and latter years of each Generation and vice versa due to the number of years they have lived, the lifestyle and events that occurred during the Generation.
> 
> I am reading a lot of statements from those who have been grouped as Generation Z make references to remembering George W. Bush and that Generation Y should end more in latter Years of the 2000 decade. But the people grouped as Generation Z are either forgetting, missing or not taking on board that the cohort of Generation Y have experienced a number of Presidents run America. The UK have experienced many Prime Ministers run the UK. Around the world many people may have experienced one or numerous Presidents or Prime Ministers run their country.
> 
> Even more harder for people to feel they connect to another Decade because each Decade is different. The 50's and 60's is different, 60's and 70's different etc. But you will find that the 50's and 60's are often grouped together, 70's and 80's are often grouped together, 90s and 00s are often grouped together.


So when do you think Gen Y ends?


----------



## danthemanklein

I was born in 1995 (22 years old), I voted for Gen Y because I figured they'd be the very last Millenials. However, I also figured that they could very well definitely be on the cusp. As someone who was born in 95, I thought I'd be Gen Y, but I could be on the cusp, leaning towards Y.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith

@Millenium_01

Generation Y should end with the last year of 90s babies being 90s kids. Should reflect children who experienced their childhood in the 90s. So a Late 80s baby who is a 90s kid in the 1990s should be Generation Y; and 90s baby who is a 90s kid in the 1990s decade should be Generation Y.

Researchers should look at the culture, technology, events, music, clothing and trends when considering those who fit a Generation group. 

The varying comments that we state a Generation should be is similar to the Researchers who have defined different timelines. Everyone will have different views and experiences, and that is okay.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Delete


----------



## keepthefaith.faith

@CaboBayCaptain1297 I will start by stating the age range of a baby and kid varies around the world. Some people think the Millennium started in 2000 whilst it's now disputed the Millennium started in 2001. Equally, some think 2000 is the 21st century which is now disputed as 20th century. Also, one should have been 10 years old in a particular decade to be referred to as a kid, whilst others think if you spend two to three years or turned a kid in that decade you are a kid of that decade. This makes it difficult and as many will see the debate is similar to the Generation span varying.

I will speak for myself and say the age range I agree with is:
Baby - 0 months to 1 years old
Kid (also known as a child) - 2 to 17 years old includes toddler-hood, early childhood, middle childhood and adolescences in the span

For instance:
Some will state that a person born in 1994 is a baby until 1995 and spends 4-5 years as a Kid in 90s and the rest 00s. This person will be a 90s baby and 90s & 00s kid. Whilst others would state a person born in 1994 is a 00s kid as they turned 10 in 2004.

Some will state that a person born in 1995 is a baby until 1996 and spends 3-4 years as a kid in 90s and the rest 00s. This person will be a 90s baby and 90s & 00s kid. Whilst others would state a person born in 1995 is 00s kid as they turned 10 in 2005.

Some will state that a person born in 1996 is a baby until 1997 and spends 2-3 years as a kid in 90s and the rest 00s, This person will be 90s baby and 90s & 00s kid. Whilst others would state a person born in 1996 is a 00s kid as they turned 10 in 2006.

For those who think if one spends 2 years as a kid in a decade that makes them a kid of that decade, then the cut off is 1996. For those who state a kid who is 10 in that decade makes her or him a kid of that decade, then the cut off is 1999 or 2000. So someone born in 1990 would be the last 90s baby and 90s kid or someone born in 1989 would be the last 80s baby and 90s kid.

As you can see one's response depends on a lot of things i.e. definition of a decade, definition of a child and kid, what constitutes one being a kid of that decade, why would a generation start and end in a particular year etc.

I initially saw the cut off for Generation Y as 1994 or 1995. But based on the analysis above, if someone spent 2 years as a kid in the 90s then the cut of for Generation Y could be 1997 or 1998 (the answer is based on a decade ending 9 or 0). If someone was 10 years old in the 90s decade the last cut off could be 1989 or 1990 for Generation Y.


----------



## Eset

> Do you consider people born from 1997-1999 Gen Y or Gen Z?


I consider them Gen Z, but I think they're the cool kids compared to those born in the 2000s, you can see a clear distinction.


----------



## Millenium_01

narcissistic said:


> I consider them Gen Z, but I think they're the cool kids compared to those born in the 2000s, you can see a clear distinction.


Eh...
Late 1999 borns are in the same class as early-mid 2000 borns. So I don't know what "clear distinction" you're talking about.


----------



## SgtPepper

Anything after 1995 I don't consider part of my generation.


----------



## Millenium_01

Alucard said:


> Anything after 1995 I don't consider part of my generation.


So class of 2014 and up is Z?


----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## R A I D E N.

I think almost all of the 90s babys (95'-99') can't identify with the whole representation of the GenZ. We didn't grow up with smartphones and instagram (or facebook and all this shit), when we were *kids*.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s

But think about it almost all the mid to latter 80s babies (85-89) can't identify with the whole representation of GenY. They grew up before: the Web surfing became easier, grew up before Smartphones commercialised, Social media, DVD, Mp3, Online shopping etc.


----------



## danthemanklein

What I find really funny is that whenever I go on Facebook and see a post from a few people I used to go to high school with, claim to be Millennials, but are really on the cusp (I was born in 95 and these guys are at least two to three years younger). Not only that, but they’ll also repost a picture with text, talking shit about all the other generations, including Generation Z, but defend Millennials to no end simply because they think they are one. I just wanna be like, “Nah dude, you’re not a Millennial. You’re on the cusp.” and just watch them flip, but I figured I didn’t want to get into debating mode about it.


----------



## Wobotnik04

Gen Y/Z cusps.


----------



## SharksFan99

R A I D E N. said:


> I think almost all of the 90s babys (95'-99') can't identify with the whole representation of the GenZ. We didn't grow up with smartphones and instagram (or facebook and all this shit), when we were *kids*.


That's true. Although, most Early 2000s babies didn't grow up with smartphones or instagram either, yet they are generally regarded as being Gen Z.


----------



## Millenium_01

SharksFan99 said:


> That's true. Although, most Early 2000s babies didn't grow up with smartphones or instagram either, yet they are generally regarded as being Gen Z.


Yeah, this whole "smartphone stereotype" that is constantly attached to early 2000s borns is annoying. 
No one seems to do that with 90s babies with the IE release (which is much bigger IMO; without the internet there's no smartphones).


----------



## 408610

Millenium_01 said:


> Yeah, this whole "smartphone stereotype" that is constantly attached to early 2000s borns is annoying.
> No one seems to do that with 90s babies with the IE release (which is much bigger IMO; without the internet there's no smartphones).


I think Millennials are people who were born from 1982-2000.That is just my opinion.


----------



## Millenium_01

andrewyu2005 said:


> I think Millennials are people who were born from 1982-2000.That is just my opinion.


I respect that.

But I don't really think any 2000 borns are Y to be honest. Remembering 9/11, Y2K and a time before the IE release are key things for Gen Y. The 1995 definition makes more sense to be as this group would probably be the oldest to show Gen Z traits. 1995-1999 is a cusp between the 2 generations. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## 408610

Millenium_01 said:


> I respect that.
> 
> But I don't really think any 2000 borns are Y to be honest. Remembering 9/11, Y2K and a time before the IE release are key things for Gen Y. The 1995 definition makes more sense to be as this group would probably be the oldest to show Gen Z traits. 1995-1999 is a cusp between the 2 generations.
> 
> Just sayin'.


then for you it would be 1981-1997


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Millenium_01 said:


> I respect that.
> 
> But I don't really think any 2000 borns are Y to be honest. Remembering 9/11, Y2K and a time before the IE release are key things for Gen Y. The 1995 definition makes more sense to be as this group would probably be the oldest to show Gen Z traits. 1995-1999 is a cusp between the 2 generations.
> 
> Just sayin'.


1994 moreso would be the first to show Z traits.
They would've started compulsory school after Columbine, and Late '94ers would've even started it after Y2K.
Those born in 1993 mostly would've started compulsory school before Columbine, therefore the last to attend elementary school before lock down drills started strongly being implemented, and before parents started becoming more protective of their kids.
They were also still in elementary school when the Web 2.0 era started in 2004-2005, with broadband outselling dial up, the Motorola Razr coming out, and websites like MySpace becoming popular.
They were also still in high school after Summer 2011 when smartphone (iPhone 4) sales hit 50%. 

I agree though that 1999 would be the last of that cusp though.


----------



## 408610

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> 1994 moreso would be the first to show Z traits.
> They would've started compulsory school after Columbine, and Late '94ers would've even started it after Y2K.
> Those born in 1993 mostly would've started compulsory school before Columbine, therefore the last to attend elementary school before lock down drills started strongly being implemented, and before parents started becoming more protective of their kids.
> They were also still in elementary school when the Web 2.0 era started in 2004-2005, with broadband outselling dial up, the Motorola Razr coming out, and websites like MySpace becoming popular.
> They were also still in high school after Summer 2011 when smartphone (iPhone 4) sales hit 50%.
> 
> I agree though that 1999 would be the last of that cusp though.


I still think Generation Y/Millennials are people who were born from 1982-2000


----------



## Hollie Beth

I was born in '89. My baby brother was born in '98. I don't see us as being in the same generation at all. 

I think one of the defining characteristics of being a Gen Y'er is living the transition from low technology to technological explosion. I remember having to make plans via landline, or going to a friend's house, knocking on their door and hoping they were home and would answer. I remember my parents limiting my older siblings and my internet time, because if we were on the internet, then that meant the landline wasn't working. I used Myspace, and didn't flip over to Facebook until 2008-09, because I thought Facebook was stupid and would never last. My little brother never used Myspace. I remember Youtube before advertisements. My first gaming system I played was Sega Genesis, and it was limited to like 1 or 2 times a week. My little brother's first gaming system he played was Xbox (Xbox360? some sort of Xbox. I stopped paying attention to games after N-64). I had a life before internet. My little brother never did. I didn't get my first cell phone until I graduated high school. I lived in a time when parents didn't think that their children needed to be phone-accessible at all times. I remember using a pay phone. My little brother has only ever seen pay phones on movies. 

Another defining characteristic is 9/11. I remember where I was, what I was doing, what was happening around me when 9/11 happened. My little brother was 3. He basically grew up in a post 9/11 world. His life has been shaped by the War on Terror. He's never experienced something different. I was 12 when 9/11 happened. I remember what life was like before it. I remember my dad coming home from TDYs and being able to run all the way to the terminal to greet him, hug him. I remember he could still travel in his military uniform, he could freely express he was military. I remember when Bases weren't always 100% ID check. I remember that I didn't even know what the Middle East was, aside from learning briefly of it in Geography class. 

Gen Y is also the last generation that was raised with the hope that if we could just work hard, go to college, and try, then we could lead a full, successful life. While someone born between 1997-2000 may have seen the housing crash, may have seen college prices rise while job markets shrank, they didn't actually get those formative years of being told to basically believe in dreams that were going to come crashing down around them. People born between 1997-2000 were raised in a time with less of a rose-colored-glasses vibe. They always knew a college degree was worthless. By the time they got to high school, the housing crash had come and gone. I graduated in 2008; my little brother was in like 5th or 6th grade. 

I also see a difference between how people view my little brother (at 19) still living at home, versus when I was living at home after high school. There was even a difference in view between my living at home as a high school graduate versus early Gen Y. But I think it's almost completely stigma-free now. When I was living at home after high school, there was still a heavy stigma of me being a "Failure to Launch" loser, that there must be something wrong with me for still living at home. Whereas now, Gen Y sees that, because of the economy, job market, expensive schooling, living at home is a smart choice, and it isn't an indictment on their character or a sign of laziness. 

I love my little brother, but there is definitely a generational difference between us, and that's okay.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Hollie Beth said:


> I was born in '89. My baby brother was born in '98. I don't see us as being in the same generation at all.
> 
> I think one of the defining characteristics of being a Gen Y'er is living the transition from low technology to technological explosion. I remember having to make plans via landline, or going to a friend's house, knocking on their door and hoping they were home and would answer. I remember my parents limiting my older siblings and my internet time, because if we were on the internet, then that meant the landline wasn't working. I used Myspace, and didn't flip over to Facebook until 2008-09, because I thought Facebook was stupid and would never last. My little brother never used Myspace. I remember Youtube before advertisements. My first gaming system I played was Sega Genesis, and it was limited to like 1 or 2 times a week. *My little brother's first gaming system he played was Xbox (Xbox360? some sort of Xbox. I stopped paying attention to games after N-64). *I had a life before internet. My little brother never did. I didn't get my first cell phone until I graduated high school. I lived in a time when parents didn't think that their children needed to be phone-accessible at all times. I remember using a pay phone. My little brother has only ever seen pay phones on movies.
> 
> Another defining characteristic is 9/11. I remember where I was, what I was doing, what was happening around me when 9/11 happened. My little brother was 3. He basically grew up in a post 9/11 world. His life has been shaped by the War on Terror. He's never experienced something different. I was 12 when 9/11 happened. I remember what life was like before it. I remember my dad coming home from TDYs and being able to run all the way to the terminal to greet him, hug him. I remember he could still travel in his military uniform, he could freely express he was military. I remember when Bases weren't always 100% ID check. I remember that I didn't even know what the Middle East was, aside from learning briefly of it in Geography class.
> 
> Gen Y is also the last generation that was raised with the hope that if we could just work hard, go to college, and try, then we could lead a full, successful life. While someone born between 1997-2000 may have seen the housing crash, may have seen college prices rise while job markets shrank, they didn't actually get those formative years of being told to basically believe in dreams that were going to come crashing down around them. People born between 1997-2000 were raised in a time with less of a rose-colored-glasses vibe. They always knew a college degree was worthless. By the time they got to high school, the housing crash had come and gone. I graduated in 2008; my little brother was in like 5th or 6th grade.
> 
> I also see a difference between how people view my little brother (at 19) still living at home, versus when I was living at home after high school. There was even a difference in view between my living at home as a high school graduate versus early Gen Y. But I think it's almost completely stigma-free now. When I was living at home after high school, there was still a heavy stigma of me being a "Failure to Launch" loser, that there must be something wrong with me for still living at home. Whereas now, Gen Y sees that, because of the economy, job market, expensive schooling, living at home is a smart choice, and it isn't an indictment on their character or a sign of laziness.
> 
> I love my little brother, but there is definitely a generational difference between us, and that's okay.


What year did he start playing video games?
He would've been 7 when the Xbox 360 came out, and most people usually start playing video games at age 3-5.
It was probably the original Xbox. Did it look anything like this?








But other that that, I can see what you're saying.
I'm practically the same age as your brother, born December 1997.
I agree that between those your age ('89/'90) and my age ('97/'98), there is something of a generation gap, which you mostly pointed out in your original post.

That being said though, I'd also say there's a generation gap the other way that's just as big, if not bigger, with those my age ('97/'98) and those 8 years younger ('05/'06).

People my age are at least old enough to still remember a world pre-2005/Late 2004, which was when devices such as the Motorola Razr, Nintendo DS, and Sony PSP came out, and when broadband outsold dial up internet;







Plus we still spent most of our childhood before the second half of 2007, when the iPhone was out and when CRT TVs outsold LCD TVs, and we were already adolescents by summer 2011 when most people had smartphones (iPhone 4)

Meanwhile, those born in '05/'06 on the other hand were born completely into a technologically advanced world, were still toddlers when the iPhone came out, and were still in kindergarten when smartphones were popular. 
They grew up as children listening to Spotify, watching TV shows on Netflix, and reading books on a Kindle, which is far different from the way people my age grew up as children.

I personally see people my age as cusps, meaning we can relate in a way to both generations, but not completely to either. 
Most sources listed on Wikipedia use either 1996 or 2000 as the cutoff for Millennials, and likewise use either 1997 or 2001 as the start for Generation Z.


----------



## Hollie Beth

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> What year did he start playing video games?
> 
> But other that that, I can see what you're saying.
> I'm practically the same age as your brother, born December 1997.
> I agree that between those your age ('89/'90) and my age ('97/'98), there is something of a generation gap, which you mostly pointed out in your original post.
> 
> That being said though, I'd also say there's a generation gap the other way that's just as big, if not bigger, with those my age ('97/'98) and those 8 years younger ('05/'06).
> 
> People my age are at least old enough to still remember a world pre-2005/Late 2004, which was when devices such as the Motorola Razr, Nintendo DS, and Sony PSP came out, and when broadband outsold dial up internet;
> View attachment 789658
> 
> Plus we still spent most of our childhood before the second half of 2007, when the iPhone was out and when CRT TVs outsold LCD TVs, and we were already adolescents by summer 2011 when most people had smartphones (iPhone 4)
> 
> Meanwhile, those born in '05/'06 on the other hand were born completely into a technologically advanced world, were still toddlers when the iPhone came out, and were still in kindergarten when smartphones were popular.
> They grew up as children listening to Spotify, watching TV shows on Netflix, and reading books on a Kindle, which is far different from the way people my age grew up as children.
> 
> I personally see people my age as cusps, meaning we can relate in a way to both generations, but not completely to either.
> Most sources listed on Wikipedia use either 1996 or 2000 as the cutoff for Millennials, and likewise use either 1997 or 2001 as the start for Generation Z.


So Xbox probably, though we owned both at some point. He probably spent more time on the Xbox360. 

I can see what you're saying, and in respect to technology I think it may be that y'all early Gen X folks relate more to Gen Y than you do to late Gen X folks. But Gen Y doesn't relate to you on the same level. Because tech advancement is on a sliding scale of Crap to Great, and y'all came in late to the game. Early Gen Y had Crap (which, even for them was considered great at the time), and it slowly progressed through the 80s and 90s, and then in the 00s it exploded. 

So the scale is like Crap80s-Decent90s-GoodEarly00s-BetterMid00s-Great10s. So you relate to us at BetterMid00s, and maybe a wee bit of GoodEarly00s, but not by much. But we still have Crap-Good. I didn't even experience internet at my own home until around 2000. I didn't own my first cell phone until 2008 (although my classmates started getting them around 2004-2005), and my first phone was not an iPhone. I didn't start using social media until I was 16. 

Like, we could probably sit back together and reminisce over having to watch our favorite shows through DVR (or whatever the next recording thing was for shows) instead of the ease of Netflix. We could talk about ebook vs print. The shift from T9 texting to having a full touch-screen keyboard (maybe. I don't actually remember when T9 went outta style lol). But once I start talking about no internet, you probably can't relate, unless you were raised in a household that was behind the times. When I talk about that shift of availability, and how sometimes I will ignore Messenger and texts because I hate how accessible I am now compared to when I was a kid, and if someone had wanted to reach young me they would have had to call the landline, there may be a disconnect between us. Or even if I were to reminisce about MySpace, that's something people your age probably can't relate to, because by 2008 Facebook was the It thing.


----------



## California Kid

R A I D E N. said:


> I think almost all of the 90s babies (95'-99') can't identify with the whole representation of the GenZ. We didn't grow up with smartphones and Instagram (or facebook and all this shit) when we were *kids*.





SharksFan99 said:


> That's true. Although, most Early 2000s babies didn't grow up with smartphones or Instagram either, yet some folks regard them as being Gen Z.





Millenium_01 said:


> Yeah, this whole "smartphone stereotype" that is continuously attached to early 2000s borns is annoying.
> No one seems to do that with 90s babies with the IE release (which is much more significant IMO; without the internet, there are no smartphones).


While I agree the 1995-99 group didn't grow up with social media or high technology, there are other things they overlook in discussions about generations. For one thing, we all should understand that technology is not the primary factor in determining cohorts, it's events, traits, etc. It's not just 9/11 that didn't affect Gen Z. The middle east wars, the 2008 economic crisis, the Obama elections and so on universally didn't impact them either. Moreover, they broadly don't remember a time where the LGBT were less frequent. A time when people were allowed to bring weapons to school. A time when people were not offended continuously by something. And a time when the economy was terrific. These are the details that separate Millennials from Gen Z, not the gadgets component that most people (especially the so-called Xennial bracket) purposely love to use.


----------



## SpaceTimeFormula

Hollie Beth said:


> Gen Y is also the last generation that was raised with the hope that if we could just work hard, go to college, and try, then we could lead a full, successful life. *While someone born between 1997-2000 may have seen the housing crash, may have seen college prices rise while job markets shrank, they didn't actually get those formative years of being told to basically believe in dreams that were going to come crashing down around them.* *People born between 1997-2000 were raised in a time with less of a rose-colored-glasses vibe. They always knew a college degree was worthless. By the time they got to high school, the housing crash had come and gone.* I graduated in 2008; my little brother was in like 5th or 6th grade.
> 
> I also see a difference between how people view my little brother (at 19) still living at home, versus when I was living at home after high school. There was even a difference in view between my living at home as a high school graduate versus early Gen Y. But I think it's almost completely stigma-free now. When I was living at home after high school, there was still a heavy stigma of me being a "Failure to Launch" loser, that there must be something wrong with me for still living at home. Whereas now, *Gen Y sees that, because of the economy, job market, expensive schooling, living at home is a smart choice, and it isn't an indictment on their character or a sign of laziness.*





California Kid said:


> While I agree the 1995-99 group didn't grow up with social media or high technology, there are other things they overlook in discussions about generations. For one thing, we all should understand that technology is not the primary factor in determining cohorts, it's events, traits, etc. It's not just 9/11 that didn't affect Gen Z. The middle east wars, *the 2008 economic crisis, *the Obama elections and so on universally didn't impact them either. Moreover, they broadly don't remember a time where the LGBT were less frequent. A time when people were allowed to bring weapons to school. A time when people were not offended continuously by something. *And a time when the economy was terrific.* These are the details that separate Millennials from Gen Z, not the gadgets component that most people (especially the so-called Xennial bracket) purposely love to use.


As someone born in the late half of '96, I think alot of people have underestimated the impact of "the college deal," the idea that if you get into "a" college, complete with the college experience, and graduate with a degree, you will be ready for the real world. You won't have to worry about a job or debt, and you will be fully prepared for the job you will eventually get. Today, businesses are hiring Harvard and Yale graduates only to find them woefully unprepared because only a year's worth of their curriculum is relevant to their field of study; the rest are either courses that are essentially repeats of high-school classes, or complete underwater basket weaving tier garbage. "For well-roundedness," they say. Today, we have people with master's degrees flipping burgers because there are so many graduates and so few jobs those degrees are relevant to. Even those who managed to get the job they want and be prepared for it have to worry about debt they can possibly never pay back, as they're not only paying for $300 books and tenured professors of completely bogus courses, they're picking up the slack for "scholarships." 

All of these are exactly why I'm grateful that I took things like CLEP and DSST tests and managed to get a job relevant to my career. Although only half of my curriculum has to do with my field at most, the work experience more than makes up for it. It's why people my age are going to online colleges or trade schools, because the value of a degree is that inflated, and I think that's very relevant to our differences from even early Millennials. I was told to believe in dreams, but I noticed everyone else's crashing around me.


----------



## 408610

SpaceTimeFormula said:


> As someone born in the late half of '96, I think alot of people have underestimated the impact of "the college deal," the idea that if you get into "a" college, complete with the college experience, and graduate with a degree, you will be ready for the real world. You won't have to worry about a job or debt, and you will be fully prepared for the job you will eventually get. Today, businesses are hiring Harvard and Yale graduates only to find them woefully unprepared because only a year's worth of their curriculum is relevant to their field of study; the rest are either courses that are essentially repeats of high-school classes, or complete underwater basket weaving tier garbage. "For well-roundedness," they say. Today, we have people with master's degrees flipping burgers because there are so many graduates and so few jobs those degrees are relevant to. Even those who managed to get the job they want and be prepared for it have to worry about debt they can possibly never pay back, as they're not only paying for $300 books and tenured professors of completely bogus courses, they're picking up the slack for "scholarships."
> 
> All of these are exactly why I'm grateful that I took things like CLEP and DSST tests and managed to get a job relevant to my career. Although only half of my curriculum has to do with my field at most, the work experience more than makes up for it. It's why people my age are going to online colleges or trade schools, because the value of a degree is that inflated, and I think that's very relevant to our differences from even early Millennials. I was told to believe in dreams, but I noticed everyone else's crashing around me.


I consider Millennials as people who were born from 1982-2000.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

Hmm, that would make me a millennial (1984) and I def don't consider myself one. I thought I was gen Y. I'm not sure it matters though. It's almost like the zodiac which I think arbitrarily assigns you traits based on when you were born. Which I think is silly, and it's why I like MBTI so much. It's based on your actual base traits.

Re: the OP, I consider '96 and '97 millennial. 

For what it's worth, I think the next generation (the children of millennials) are going to be tough and strong of character. I could elaborate, but I don't want to piss off millennials, lol.


----------



## Millenium_01

Scarlet_Heart said:


> Hmm, that would make me a millennial (1984) and I def don't consider myself one. I thought I was gen Y. I'm not sure it matters though. It's almost like the zodiac which I think arbitrarily assigns you traits based on when you were born. Which I think is silly, and it's why I like MBTI so much. It's based on your actual base traits.
> 
> Re: the OP, I consider '96 and '97 millennial.
> 
> *For what it's worth, I think the next generation (the children of millennials) are going to be tough and strong of character. I could elaborate, but I don't want to piss off millennials, lol.*


*
*

The "next generation" is Generation Z (born about 1995/2000/1 to 2009).

Generation Alpha is born about 2010-2025 (give or take a couple years). 

The children of the majority of Millennials will be Generation Alpha (the oldest of Millennials most likely already have kids by now; they're nearing 40 years). 

The younger Millennials (born early-mid 90s) could possibly be the parents of Generation Beta (2025-2040), but the older side. 

Basically, it's a cycle. Your parents and your children are usually 2 generations older/ younger than you (a.k.a. there's a generation in-between). Most Millennials' parents are Baby Boomers and most Generation Z's parents are Generation X.


----------



## Mrblack

Millenium_01 said:


> Scarlet_Heart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that would make me a millennial (1984) and I def don't consider myself one. I thought I was gen Y. I'm not sure it matters though. It's almost like the zodiac which I think arbitrarily assigns you traits based on when you were born. Which I think is silly, and it's why I like MBTI so much. It's based on your actual base traits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: the OP, I consider '96 and '97 millennial.
> 
> *For what it's worth, I think the next generation (the children of millennials) are going to be tough and strong of character. I could elaborate, but I don't want to piss off millennials, lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> The "next generation" is Generation Z (born about 1995/2000/1 to 2009).
> 
> Generation Alpha is born about 2010-2025 (give or take a couple years).
> 
> The children of the majority of Millennials will be Generation Alpha (the oldest of Millennials most likely already have kids by now; they're nearing 40 years).
> 
> The younger Millennials (born early-mid 90s) could possibly be the parents of Generation Beta (2025-2040), but the older side.
> 
> Basically, it's a cycle. Your parents and your children are usually 2 generations older/ younger than you (a.k.a. there's a generation in-between). Most Millennials' parents are Baby Boomers and most Generation Z's parents are Generation X.
Click to expand...

Generations don’t exist get over it.. stop bumping dead irrelevant posts another reason why 90s babies are their own generation.. unlike this stupid idiotic generation *Cough* *Cough* 00s Borns


----------



## Millenium_01

Mrblack said:


> Generations don’t exist get over it.. stop bumping dead irrelevant posts another reason why 90s babies are their own generation.. unlike this stupid idiotic generation *Cough* *Cough* 00s Borns


Lol, talking about yourself again? 

Lmao, so generations don't exist, but there's a HUGE divide between 2nd Millennium Humans and 3rd Millennium Humans.

You're hilarious.


----------



## Mrblack

Millenium_01 said:


> Mrblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generations don’t exist get over it.. stop bumping dead irrelevant posts another reason why 90s babies are their own generation.. unlike this stupid idiotic generation *Cough* *Cough* 00s Borns
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, talking about yourself again?
> 
> Lmao, so generations don't exist, but there's a HUGE divide between 2nd Millennium Humans and 3rd Millennium Humans.
> 
> You're hilarious.
Click to expand...

I doubt you got bullied in school


----------



## karlpalaka

Y/Z cusp leaning towards Y. They were preschoolers during 9/11, and they were all the last to be able to remember a world before 9/11. They were the last to be alive before the world population reached 6 billion, and 5 billion was in 1987.


----------



## Willtip98

karlpalaka said:


> Y/Z cusp leaning towards Y. They were preschoolers during 9/11, and they were all the last to be able to remember a world before 9/11. They were the last to be alive before the world population reached 6 billion, and 5 billion was in 1987.


Or just late Y in general. We're also the last who completed at least one year of mandatory schooling before Internet usage in the US reached 50% in 2005.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> karlpalaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y/Z cusp leaning towards Y. They were preschoolers during 9/11, and they were all the last to be able to remember a world before 9/11. They were the last to be alive before the world population reached 6 billion, and 5 billion was in 1987.
> 
> 
> 
> Or just late Y in general. We're also the last who completed at least one year of mandatory schooling before Internet usage in the US reached 50% in 2005.
Click to expand...

Its like you typed for me.


----------



## Gmkl

Gen Z of course, theres nothing Y at all about them lol


----------



## karlpalaka

Gmkl said:


> Gen Z of course, theres nothing Y at all about them lol


Um, we were the last to finish at least a full year of required school before cell phone usage and home internet usage became common in 2005. Also, we are the last who would be capable of even remembering experiences we had before 9/11. I can agree late 90s-early 2000s share a few similarities, but late 90s relates more to mid 90s than early 2000s. Too much has changed in the world during the late 90s and early 2000s.


----------

